# Warrior Preperation Company



## LENNY80 (28 Aug 2009)

Just wondering about the Warrior Preparation Company.  

What does the typical day consist of?   
Do you cover in class and drill items the same as in BMQ?  
Daily room inspections conducted?

If you have any other info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2009)

Anticipate the worst, and hope for the best  ;D

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

M'k, hit the link below and put RFT in the search box.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2

Try poking around some in those threads.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Aug 2009)

LENNY80,

Welcome to Milnet. At this site we prefer users try to do some of their own legwork and research before asking questions that have already been answered before. Sometimes numerous times.

Please familiarize yourself with the Site Guidelines, as you agreed to when you joined, and try the search function for your questions first.

Thanks,

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

